# methanol where from



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

Hi all please can you guide me to where i can buy methanol in england. len


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

fatwallet said:


> Hi all please can you guide me to where i can buy methanol in england. len


GOOGLE is your friend.

For example, >> information here <<

Dougie.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Do you want it for fuel or is it to stop brakes freezing on the air system on truck brakes
if so there is a place in Bristol which sells it buy the drum full, I can't recall the name at present but it could be something like Bristol fuels.
There is a company which goes to grasstrack race meetings called Pegasus speed needs they are based in Southampton


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Maybe not what you want to hear:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-299251.html#299251

Regrettably Voller didn't want me to beta-test their direct-from-LPG kW fuel cell. And I only live around the corner from them. They turned their noses up and said it was already in MCL motorhomes :-(

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

*why methanol*

Hi just read your post, looking for methanol, what for, if you don't mind me asking. Just in case you are considering using ordinary methanol in an Efoy fuel cell I suggest you don't as it will cause serious damage, the Efoy stuff is very pure


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

hi erneboy. thanks for the reply i am still looking for methanol for a efoy. i think it is very difficult to obtain in the uk. i don't want to buy un branded in case it ruins it. do you know of any suppliers in the uk? len


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm having the same problem regarding resupply in Portugal - no resellers listed for Portugal as also UK. I emailed Efoy a week or so ago and am awaiting a reply. I don't really want to be carting more than 2 spare cartridges.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy new year fatwallet, 

Try Grove Products Ltd in Cheshire they are the new importers although I am told stock is scarce due to special requirements for storage which they are working on, tel. +44 161 3677070. Also you could try Isec solutions tel. 01623 792200 but they seem to have prices messed up on their web site as the 10lt is shown as cheaper than the 5lt. 

Carriage seems to be very expensive, I have found that I can have 10 no. 5lt delivered for the same price as 1, so ordered 10 but got 4 because that seemed to be all that was available. New stock was due in mid December, 

Good luck, Alan.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I have been involved with several sports and hobbies where methanol is used ...but it was some time ago :roll: . My suggestions are:

1. to enquire at the nearest speedway track... speedway bikes run on methanol.

2. as already suggested visit a motorbike grasstrack meet ... the bikes there use methanol too.

3. My best suggestion:- model aircraft glow plug engines use a base of methanol as a fuel and this is available "straight" for home fuel mixing. Here is a link to a wholesale supplier Modeltechnics <<. I am pretty sure that you will find that your nearst good model shop will hopefully be able to order it for you.

But is it OK to use in an Efoy? don't ask me I don't know :lol:

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you think a drop of nitro-ethane would help it along a bit Mike?



DON'T EVEN THINK OF IT. That was a joke for we oldies who can remember as far back as Castrol R.

Cheers


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

just the mention takes me back to remebering that smell.

cabby


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Zeb

If the Efoy can handle it like a JAP or Jawa engine then a little nitro in the methanol may mean it could supply the whole campsite with power :lol: and put a bit of "R"in there too and it would even smell nice :lol: 

sorry that was way {offtopic} but it is new year ... a time to reminisce :wink: 

mike


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

*methanol*

hi 
we run a dragster on methanol
try motorshack based in warwickshire
www.motorshack.com
hope this helps
regards
andy


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

thanks for the replies. erneboy (alan) i also emailed efoy early december and as yet no reply you would have thought that they would want to promote the product and respond quickly perhaps the uk market is not important to them you have to wonder why companies have webb sites and then just ignore them. i will try grove and let you know how i get on. we are of to sciliy on thursday so will try while away. HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL len


----------



## davidcampervanstuff (Nov 24, 2007)

Len,

There have been delays in the arrival of initial stocks of fuel cells and fuel cartridges at Grove but we have been told that substantial stocks are expected next week.

We are still trying to resolve our own transport issues for the fuel cartridges but contact us and we will see if we can help.

David


----------

